# Tomorrow is the end - Please Read if you know me



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Tomorrow my children will officially be from a broken home.

Tomorrow I will be a single Dad, my one commitment in life of what I would never become. Little did I know it wouldn't be up to me.

Tomorrow I will no longer be able to start threads in this section.

Tomorrow I will officially be a divorced man.

Tomorrow I will have to tell a judge that I no longer want to be married to my wife.

Tomorrow my hard work and financial stability will be seriously set back.

Tomorrow I will cry then smile.

Tomorrow I intend to tell her I love her one last time.


*Most important, tomorrow my new life begins and it will begin with a smile on my face and a positive outlook.* 


Everyone says the day the D is final is just another day and all that but it carries great weight for me. This is monumental. I'm so grateful to have made it through this and I will make it my mission to support the people in my life who face this in the future. She is partying tonight I'm sure. I am posting on TAM and reflecting on this journey. I am sad but I am positive. I am alone but not lonely. I've been on the brink of the edge and found a way to pick myself up.

*My sincerest thanks to all of you who have helped me through this. I don't know how I ever found this site but it saved my life at times. The caring you have shown me has confirmed to me that there are wonderful people in this world and most importantly, shown me that I am not alone. Thank you all of you. I will give back. I will post positives. I will survive. The day I arrived here, I couldn't have said that I will survive. *

Thank you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You rock! Sorry tomorrow is weighing heavy on you...but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I think you're seeing it.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I would avoid calling her to say you love her. Or at least if you do talk to her, thank her for showing her true colors.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for all the sharing and support you've given others, sd212. Best wishes for tomorrow, and for the future. It will be the first day of the rest of your life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of you and wishing tomorrow will be easier than anticipated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

keko said:


> I would avoid calling her to say you love her. Or at least if you do talk to her, thank her for showing her true colors.


Not calling her. Just telling her in person when we are done. One last time. For me.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Tomorow is the first day you have to work on a new destiny. Tomorrow is the first day you will be free to make new plans. I tell you, it is a chance to make it all about you and your children. My life since the D is very doable, I am enjoying it tremendously. And I hope you will too.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

SD, 

Good luck with everything. If I was you I would tell her thank you for giving me the opportunity to find true love, yours was not. 

Look forward to your post telling us you've found someone better.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck man and don't forget that smile.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

SD, you are such a thoughtful person, and your positive attitude will carry you through this. I feel sorry for your wife, and I know that the next woman will be grateful that she found you.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

good luck SD it will all be ok- you are a good man and today is the first in the rest of your life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope everything went ok today!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow and the future
DG
X


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Hope all is well sd


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

When one door closes, another opens. Thinking of you.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

good luck - and think of it as the start of a new chapter  x


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

SD,
Good luck tomorrow...I will be thinking about you. My divorce will be final in twenty days. I had a massive breakdown today, cried like I haven't in months. Remember, you are the rock, you are the moral example for your kids, no one defines you except for you! Love you brother
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Just wondering, when the judge asks the couple if the want this divorce and one replies no, what happens, brsides pissing the other spouse off?


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you can not get divorced. And the party seeking has to put in extra effort and it takes longer.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, "tomorrow" came and went. It was exactly what I was expecting. Perhaps the only difference is that we were more friendly than I had expected. She held my hand as we walked into the courtroom. I put my arm around her when we walked out.
We had a coffee afterwards. We said I love you. She said, "Thank you."

Say whatever you want about me and how I should have told she was worthless but I'm glad I handled everything the way I did. I'm also glad that we said "i love you" even though she is f'ing someone else. I don't care about that anymore. I care that we had some wonderful times and have 2 beautiful children. 

Most of all, I'm glad I am finally at peace with all of this. I have no more anxiety, no more sadness. I am full of hope and smile because I an genuinely happy now. 

It has been a long long road. One I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. But, that road has shown me so much about myself and made me an even better Dad than before. 

Life is good.


----------

